# JavaScript-Variablen in HTML einbinden



## NgiseD (30. April 2003)

*javascript variablen in html einbinden???*

hallo,

weiß jemand ob man java script variablen wenn man sie im kopf der seite definiert hat nachher im html code wieder auslesen kann?
z.B. die variable $hoehe nacher bei width= einfügen.
und wenn wie.

mfg, ngised


----------



## Fabian H (30. April 2003)

1.: Man schreibt vor JavaScriptvariablen kein $.

Und 2.:

```
<html>
<head>
  <script type="text/javascript">
    var variable1 = "Test 123 Haaallo";
    var variable2 = 123;
  </script>
</head>
<body>

Bla bla ein bisschen Text.
<br>
Bla bla der Wert der Variable2:
 <script type="text/javascript">document.write(variable2)</script>
<br>
<br>
Und nochwas:
<br>
<script type="text/javascript">document.write(variable1)</script>
```

Du siehts: mit *document.write()* kann man was ins Dokument schreiben.

Beachte: Wenn write() nach dem Laden des Dokumentes ausgeführt wird (<body onLoad="document.write('test');">) wird das geladene Dokument überschrieben.


----------



## Adam Wille (30. April 2003)

> 1.: Man schreibt vor JavaScriptvariablen kein $.


Doch, das ist zulässig und keineswegs fehlerhaft.
Erlaubt sind ASCII-Zeichen, ein Unterstrich und das Dollarzeichen - jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen...

Heißt das Dollarzeichen steht nicht vor der Variable, sondern gehört zu dieser dazu. 

Geist


----------



## daft (4. September 2003)

Ich möchte gern folgendes Script für Bilder einbinden



> <script language="JavaScript">
> <!--
> 
> function SymError()
> ...



Nun meine Frage wie mache ich dies genau? Vielen Dank im vorraus

greetz daft


----------

